# Confusion at Worldmark about RCI and II exchanges and exchange plus



## chemteach (Oct 18, 2019)

So...  I did an RCI Exchange plus.  Got an email to call Worldmark to pay the $129 fee.  Called Worldmark - they couldn't figure out how to have me pay the fee.  Said I had to transfer to RCI to make the payment.  (Shouldn't the email for making the payment have just given me the direct number to the RCI Worldmark department to make the payment.). That in and of itself confused the agent.  No biggie. (RCI Worldmark department closed by the time I got to them to make the payment - will phone back tomorrow.)

Next issue - did an interval international retrade - went from a 2 bedroom to a 1 bedroom.  Worldmark agent telling me I was charged 10,000 credits for cancelling the exchange.  I explain I did a retrade.  He says I need to talk to Interval about this.  

I am so very confused right now.  I ask if there is a chart showing how many points Interval charges for exchanges. The agent refers me to the Worldmark website that shows the cost for Worldmark units.  I explain I would like to know how many trade credits are needed for a 1 bedroom unit in interval during "red" season. The agent said he could only help me with Worldmark reservations.  I'll get that one figure out - but the entire experience was very different from prior calls I have had with Worldmark agents.  They usually really know their stuff.  But I guess when it comes to RCI/II exchanges and/or paying for the exchange plus transactions, the agents cannot help very much.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 19, 2019)

With your II trade was it an eplus retrade or a regular retrade.  Reports have always been the weird with eplus where you aren't charged another exchage fee but they refund your old points and then recharge the points again.  The rule is with an eplus if you exchange into a larger unit you are charged the difference but in the case of worldmark refunded the old and then charged the new higher points amount.  The rule is when you go lower with eplus you aren't refunded any points but in the case of worldmark you may be refunded the points you used and then charged the same again.  Usually for this reason people only keep the same size or trade up not down in size.

With the RCI what is an exchange plus?

I think the chart is the same for both Interval and rci.


----------



## chemteach (Oct 19, 2019)

For II: it was not an eplus.  I just did a retrade - paid the retrade fee to II.  

RCI Exchange Plus:  You can move an RCI deposit to Worldmark using Exchange Plus.  You get 8000 credits for a 2 bedroom red season.  You are allowed to move up to 4 deposits per calendar year from RCI to Worldmark.  It costs $129 for each Exchange Plus you do.  You get one housekeeping ticket and one guest certificate for each deposit.  It's a nice way to boost your Worldmark points if you have low maintenance fee weeks that you can deposit in RCI.


----------



## taterhed (Oct 20, 2019)

So, I think you said: you completed an exchange (points) with Interval outside of 59 days for a 2br.
Subsequently, outside of 59 days, you completed a retrade (not eplus).  This retrade relinquished a 2br unit and traded into a 1br unit.
I'll make a point: the official language on the 'cancellation' of an II exchange is poor.  It discusses 'comp week's' and other items.  I don't see why Interval couldn't do a 'retrade' by issuing you an immediate 'comp' week and using the 'comp' week plus a new exchange fee to make the retrade.  Keep in mind: I personally don't think the 'retrade' language is correct when discussing WM and Interval.  That's more like a confirmed deposit retrade outside of Flex.  I don't think WM units in II specifically act like other non-points deposits.

I'd reach out to the Interval-TUG representative listed on the boards here (Mark?).  Plead your case with him to get it fixed.  I'm not so sure they don't have the right to issue you a 'comp week' and charge you 10k.  

Of course, Interval can do lots of magic if it pleases them.  Good company, just might take some sweet talk.
But, what do I know?


Hard to find this stuff.....old, but still works:

Very old owner guide with RCI/II
Exchange plus guide

Credit values for exchange/spacebank with RCI and Interval (II) (small one is II)


----------

